# Any 'Creative, Successful people' on here got £24k for an electric bike ?



## LLB (28 Nov 2008)

Trying to figure out how much fun this electric bike could be 


View: http://www.youtube.com/v/ahr9sUnqfeM&hl=en&fs=1


http://www.erockit.net/en/



> The World’s First Man-Machine Hybrid Motorcycle
> The electrically driven eROCKIT is best described as the alignment of two extremely different characteristics. Conventional handling that is familiar to everyone, coupled with a highly innovative and revolutionary propulsion system.
> Everything about eROCKIT’s general handling comes from the common bicycle. From using the pedals to accelerate and ride the vehicle, to the rear and front wheel brakes, whose handles are positioned in natural locations on the left and right handlebars.
> The revolutionary propulsion system is based on muscle force multiplication and delivers comparable power to a regular motorcycle. This is possible due to the proprietary eROCKIT electronics monitoring the driver's muscular effort and multiplying it by a factor of up to 50. The multiplied force is then transmitted to the rear wheel propelling the eROCKIT to a top speed of up to 80 kph (50 mph).
> ...


----------



## mickle (28 Nov 2008)

Want one!


----------



## spandex (28 Nov 2008)

Time for me to go to the bank and beg!


----------



## wlc1 (11 Jan 2009)

That is the future.

I want one too


----------



## Tharg2007 (11 Jan 2009)

is it just the pedal power that charges it or does that just top it up, if it doesnt need to be charged at the mains its top, if it does then its shoot!


----------



## LLB (12 Jan 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> is it just the pedal power that charges it or does that just top it up, if it doesnt need to be charged at the mains its top, if it does then its shoot!



You didn't really think that one through did you Tharg :?:


----------



## Beardie (17 Jan 2009)

If the rider's effort is multiplied by a factor of 50, one might say that it is merely a very complex way of operating the throttle, and not really contributing to forward motion in itself. The system is used on many power-assisted pedal cycles, but the rider contributes 50% of the power, not 2%. 

Burning up the chavs on their 30mph mopeds by pedal power is an inviting prospect, but £24, 000 is a bit steep for the pleasure. What's it made of? Magic dust?


----------

